# Eircom cuts wholesale BB costs to competitors



## RSMike (26 Jan 2010)

This from Morning Ireland business news today:

 **** Eircom has agreed to slash the monthly charge to its competitors for supplying broadband over its lines. The monthly charge to other operators using Eircom's lines will drop from €8.41 cent a line to 77 cent. The move has been welcomed by BT, whose Peter Evans said the price drop is 'critical' and brings wholesale prices down to levels seen in the rest of Europe, building a foundation for next generation broadband services.*****

Am I being naive, does this mean we are going to start to see more competitive BB deals/bundles ?


----------



## Locke (26 Jan 2010)

From COMREG: June 2008

[broken link removed]

TBH, I can't see them coming down to much.

My issue is the quality avalable at the moment. If you are outside Dublin there are very few decent options.

By all accounts, Vodafone are to be avoided and Eircom (Sales) struggle to make a sale when you call up looking to buy. (Had questions re contention rate etc and they couldn't asnwer them.)


----------

